# Baby Aden



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Aden is 5 days old and looking a little less dorky now! I like him more and more everyday! He's got a great personality! He's so full of energy and he's already given mom crap! 

Alright so here's a few more pictures of my little man!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He's adorable! I love his appaloosa rump!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah he still looks like an Appy!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hes adorable!! one of the mares at my ranch just had a colt on thursday morning! im soo excited to see him grow up!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! I love watching them grow!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

i know they get so big so fast!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Too fast! He has changed so much in just 5 days!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awwww its so sad when they get all big!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He is too cute!!!! I love him.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He is just too cute!! He doesn't look nearly as appy-ish as he did when he was first born!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

What a little handsome thing!  He is going to grow up so fast


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Allie he does look a little better, his butt spot is not so prominent now!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I love your little guy! Truely gorgeous!! I also love his shiny lil rump, roany!! super gute.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute. He indeed can change to gray color like his mom. But may stay red roan. Will be fun to see him in year!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks FoxRidge! He is pretty cute...lol

Kitten Val, He looks more like a roan now, but I think he's gonna turn grey still. I guess we will see in a year. 

In the mean time I have to pick a color to register him as!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> In the mean time I have to pick a color to register him as!


I believe you can update the info later on with pics. I may be wrong though. Well... At least, you can say he has white star. It's certainly not gonna go away!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, you can change it later! Yeah his markings are not gonna change...lol. Just his odd color.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

He is still a cutie!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Buck! I think he's pretty adorable!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's a really cute foal. I really like the markings on him. Interesting to see what his coloring will end up as.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks M2G. Yeah I can't wiat to see what he's gonna grow into. 

He's got so much attitude already! He's a little bronc.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You're right, he is getting cuter! 
I love pic number 4. 
Kita is looking good too!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Cute! He'll change so much over the next few year he won't even look like this!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes he will...lol!


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

He is just a cutie - patootie!

I love his eyes...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

he definitely seems to have a presence about him. his eyes kinda say 'look at me'  i think hes going to be quite the stunner 

congrats again


----------

